# The Ultimate MTB Workout



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was thinking about getting this program for training. Has anybody got it before and have comments on the program?
http://ultimatemtbworkout.com/


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*It's fantastic!*



jsmit450 said:


> I was thinking about getting this program for training. Has anybody got it before and have comments on the program?
> Ultimate MTB Workout Program | Mountain Bike Specific Strength & Cardio Training Program


This was probably the single most valuable investment in my riding. The mobility and flexibility exercises alone improved my riding.

James Wilson is great. He has never ignored a single one of my dozens of fitness questions.

Buy it!


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I went ahead and got it so we will see how it works out.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi jsmit450. I am wondering if you started this yet and what your impressions are to date.


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am on week 5 and it is definitely a different type of workout then I am used to. I have been following it but the real test is going to be if there is a difference in my riding.Because the winter weather has been so messed up I really have not been able to ride to see if I notice a difference. I am still skeptical until I get a ride in for now.


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

Seems to start off almost too easy, but then you realise a month in what a difference it makes out on the trails. Teaches you the basics before getting hard


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I fell down one of James' pink bike rabbit holes, started adding TGUs to my workouts, noticed some improvement, picked up some of his other stuff then tumbled into mymadmethods.com and the power and control on the bike are superb. 

Endurance to spin is still best on long rides and intervals, but ability to own my DH and Trail bike through the ride has improved since incorporating his stuff.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

reviving this thread here... anybody has experience with both James workouts and Dee Tidwell Enduro MTB Training workouts?

Tidwell's workouts seem to be a little more focused on racing, and James on general riding fitness, but I'm not really sure if that's accurate, since I'm sure both would help you racing and general fitness.

Anyone used both and could share the experience? pros/cons


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm also interested


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I would not be able to workout to a video or read a book. My preference for cross training (weightlifting, gymnastics, intervals, strength, and cardio training etc. etc) is at a gym (I do crossfit) where there is supervision, and provides all the equipment needed and instruction. I have tried performance training videos (ie spinning on a trainer) and it bored me. My goal when I started CF over 2 years ago was simply to get stronger on the bike... the results exceeded my expectations. 

I'm sure the videos contain great info but I am more motivated and disciplined in a workout environment (gym) and I like the personal connection with a coach/instructor. I understand that some people do like and enjoy following along using other methods (video's, books, etc). My experience is different.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I do also like to do a workout at the gym, I'm looking for a plan to follow instead of doing random things. I used to like that Mountain Athlete app from north face but seems like they discontinued, really good set of exercises, that you can get at Mountain Athlete Plans but it's more focused on ski/climbing/mountaineering, even though they do have a pre-season mtb workout.

I've been doing this http://www.tetongravity.com/story/b...ike-with-tgrs-mtb-training-camp-workout-guide for a few weeks, but looking for something long term and more consistent.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It would interesting to get feedback from some of the people who posted back in 2013 to hear how this type of workout was for them and whether they were able to achieve any results and sustain them.


----------



## 3sigma (Jul 8, 2005)

In addition to the "Ultimate MTB Workout" he has offered the following training programs:
Spartacus Sandbag Workout; No Gym-No Problem Workout; MTB Core Training workout; Steel Mace training program; MTB Dumbbells training plan; Kettlebells training program. 

What is the BEST James Wilson training plan for the average MTBer?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Got my attention....and video samples anywhere?


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Try bikejames.com


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Spec44 said:


> Try bikejames.com


 Tons of free info on his site. I use it to keep learning. Although I don't follow any of his workout programs, I have added a number of his recommended exercises to my gym routine.


----------

